# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  7 điểm du lịch quanh Hà Nội dịp cuối tuần - Địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

*Cùng khám phá những điểm đến gần gũi mà vẫn mang vẻ đẹp riêng quanh thủ đô.*

*1.	Dạo quanh phố phường Hà Nội*

Nếu không có điều kiện thời gian và tiền bạc để đi những tỉnh xa, bạn có thể lựa chọn khám phá chính thủ đô yêu dấu của mình trong ngày. Bạn sẽ bất ngờ vì mặc dù sống ở Hà Nội đã lâu, vẫn có những nét thơ mộng của thủ đô mà bạn chưa từng thấy. 

Hãy dậy sớm từ 4 giờ để đi thăm chợ hoa, ngắm bình minh và nhâm nhi một tách cà phê trên những quán cà phê phố cổ như cà phê Đinh trên phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng, cà phê Giảng, Lâm trên phố Nguyễn Hữu Huân… Buổi trưa, hãy chọn thử một món ăn phố cổ mà mình chưa từng thưởng thức như cá cuốn thịt ngõ Trung Yên, bún chả que tre ngõ chợ Đồng Xuân, lòng nướng gầm cầu, bánh tôm Hàng Bồ…




Dành cả buổi chiều để lang thang khu phố cổ, thăm Văn Miếu, hay các chùa hay làng hoa ở ngoại ô cũng là một lựa chọn không tồi cho ngày cuối tuần thảnh thơi. 

*2.	Làng cổ Đường Lâm*

Làng cổ Đường Lâm ở Sơn Tây, chỉ cách Hà Nội khoảng 40 km là một trong số ít nơi còn lưu giữ vẻ đẹp của làng mạc Việt, từ ngôi nhà, bến nước, cổng làng, giếng nước tới sân đình cổ. 


Đường Lâm nổi tiếng với hàng trăm ngôi nhà đá ong truyền thống xây từ thế kỷ 17 với nghề truyền thống làm tương và món thịt ba chỉ nướng riềng ngon miễn chê. Cổng làng Mông Phụ với hai bên là ruộng lúa xanh mơn mởn và chùa Mía, đền thờ Phùng Hưng, lăng Ngô Quyền cũng là những điểm đến không nên bỏ qua. 


*3.	Hồ Quan Sơn, Mỹ Đức*

Cách thủ đô Hà Nội 30 km theo quốc lộ 6, du khách cũng có thể lựa chọn hồ Quan Sơn làm chốn nghỉ ngơi thư giãn cuối tuần. Hồ nước lớn với nhiều đảo nhỏ này luôn xanh mát và về mùa hè nở đầy những loài sen thơm, mang lại cho du khách sự thư thái trong tâm hồn. 


*4.	Làng Thổ Hà*


Thổ Hà là tên gọi của làng nghề thuộc tỉnh Bắc Giang, với đặc trưng vẻ đẹp đồng bằng Bắc Bộ: cây đa, bến nước, sân đình, nhà cổ, chỉ khác là hoàn toàn không có ruộng. Làng đang dần trở thành điểm du lịch quen thuộc, đặc biệt là với những người thích tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật, kiến trúc cổ xưa. Đặc biệt, tại làng Thổ Hà, du khách có thể đi thăm lò sản xuất gốm và bánh đa nem, hai nghề truyền thống của làng và mua về làm quà biếu. 

*5.	Ninh Bình*


Cách Hà Nội khoảng 100 km, du khách sẽ được tham quan một quần thể danh thắng xanh mướt vô cùng hấp dẫn: Ninh Bình. Điểm đến quen thuộc nhất là Tam Cốc – Bích Động và Tràng An, với lộ trình đi thuyền trên sông nước, khám phá các hang động tuyệt đẹp. Với những người thích tham quan chùa chiền, chùa Bái Đính mới và chùa cổ trên núi là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua. 


Ngoài các địa danh đã quá quen thuộc, bạn cũng có cơ hội khám phá những điểm đến vắng vẻ, hoang sơ hơn như nhà thờ đá Phát Diệm ở Kim Sơn, rừng Cúc Phương và nếm thử món thịt dê ngon miễn chê. Kênh Gà với suối khoáng nóng cũng nằm cách trung tâm Ninh Bình không xa.


*6.	Thung Nai*


Thung Nai, nằm ở huyện Cao Phong, Hòa Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng hơn 100 km cũng là điểm đến cuối tuần lý tưởng cho các nhóm bạn, gia đình. Tới Thung Nai, du khách được khám phá một “Hạ Long trên cạn” với những hòn đảo đá rải rác trên hồ nước trong xanh. 

Chỉ với mức giá chưa đầy 400.000/người, bạn được lên thuyền đi thăm chợ nổi Thác Bờ, khám phá hang động và những hòn đảo xanh mướt, lại được thưởng thức món cá thiểu từ lòng hồ ngon miễn chê. 


*7.	Tam Đảo*


Cách Hà Nội 70 km về phía Bắc, du khách có thể lựa chọn địa chỉ Tam Đảo, vườn quốc gia thuộc dãy núi trải rộng trên ba huyện Tam Đảo (Vĩnh Phúc), Đại Từ (Thái Nguyên), và Sơn Dương (Tuyên Quang). Khí hậu nơi đây đặc biệt mát mẻ, có sương mù bảng lảng vô cùng lãng mạn. 

Du khách có cơ hội khám phá núi rừng, thác nước, nhà cổ bằng đá trên núi và nếm ngọn su su xanh mát. Tam Đảo đặc biệt phù hợp với những ai thích du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. 


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## rose

thích nhất lang thang phố phường Hn để ăn vặt  :Smile:

----------


## doannv

Hi hi, ra tam đảo ăn rau su su xào thì thôi rồi. hix hix nói mà thèm

----------


## wildrose

ở gần Đường Lâm mà chưa đi bao h

----------


## ksgiare

Mình chưa tới cái 3 và 4: *Hồ Quan Sơn, Mỹ Đức,* *Làng Thổ Hà:* Làng Thổ Hà trong hình trông như bánh tráng để làm mì: Mì Chũ hay Mì Tử Nê ở Lương Tài Bắc Ninh nhỉ, nhưng trong bài lại giới thiệu Gốm xứ. Để mình tìm hiểu xem là gì rồi post cho mọi ng rõ hơn Làng Thổ Hà nhé.
Mình xin giới thiệu thêm điểm nữa: 

*8. Hồ Núi Cốc - Thái Nguyên - 100km*
Hồ Núi Cốc cũng là một địa điểm được nhiều người lựa chọn để trải nghiệm kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần. Điểm du lịch này nằm cách thành phố Thái Nguyên 16km. Cách Hà Nội hơn 100km, là một hồ nước ngọt nhân tạo và gắn với huyền tích về chàng Cốc và nàng Công.Có thể với nhiều người Hồ Núi Cốc không có gì đặc biệt, nhưng nó hoàn toàn phù hợp với những chuyến đi cuối tuần để xả stress và lấy lại cân bằng trước khi bắt đầu một tuần làm việc mới hiệu quả và gặt hái được nhiều thành công.Về địa điểm ăn nghỉ nên book phòng trước, thay vì chủ quan đợi đến tận nơi mới quáng quàng tìm chỗ. Bởi, mùa hè du khách ở thành phố Thái Nguyên và nhiều tỉnh lân cận và ngay cả Hà Nội cũng lên đây rất đông. Vì vậy bằng cách đặt trước phòng, chắc chắn sẽ không phải khóc dở, mếu dở vì phải chấp nhận bấm bụng ở trong điều kiện không mấy vui vẻ. 


_Hồ Núi Cốc - Thái Nguyên_



*Để đi tới Hồ Núi Cốc có thể tự đi xe máy từ Hà Nội đến Nam Thăng Long rẽ phải, rồi đi theo đường quốc lộ 3 lên thành phố Thái Nguyên đi tiếp hơn 10 km nữa sẽ đến thẳng hổ Núi Cốc.**Hoặc gia đình bạn có thể thuê xe ô tô phù hợp với lượng người đi, khoảng 2 tiếng sau khi xuất phát ô tô sẽ đưa bạn đến tận hồ Núi Cốc.*

----------


## littlelove

ninh bình có nhìu danh lam thắng cảnh thế

----------


## thientai206

cuối tuần rủ ai đi bh nhỉ

----------

